# Dual PB12-NSD vs. Dual LV12R w/ a PSA kicker.



## Pilk (Sep 2, 2013)

I've read about all I can read on this subject. This is 80% HT 20% Music. Current sub is an old M & K V125 sealed sub. Decent but watching movies leaves me wondering what a pair of updated subs can do. Its a dedicated HT of 2000 cuft. MartinLogan Motion 12 L/R with a Zaph Audio Center. 

The LV12R appeals to me in terms of SQ based on the Servo (although I might be putting too much emphasis on that) I like the black oak finish. Not a fan of the rear port because it limits my placement a bit (not a big deal). Can get duals for $1060 shipped. Great company...dealt with Ascend Acoustics in the past. I was pretty sure this was it a few weeks ago but couldn't quite pull the trigger. 

The PB12-NSD is $1300 shipped for the pair. I like the front port and the metal grill (matches my MartinLogan L/R) Great reviews. Not a fan of the finish but its a HT...so its dark and will still look better than the M & K. Great company with a very good warranty and free shipping both ways. 

I think I'd be happy with both but wondering if anyone as had experience with both? Is the SVS worth the $240? Money is not overly critical but I like to get the best option for my money. 

The thing that nags me about this is the PSA XS15 (like the idea of dual sealed subs in this smallish room). $1425 shipped. Not a great finish and the down-firing design into my carpet bothers me and the plates are another $100 each (not sure I really need them...anyone?) If I need the plates were at +600 over the LV12R and $325 over the SVS. Without the plates were only $125 over the SVS so it makes it hard to go with the SVS. 

I know these threads can be annoying but just looking for anyone who's had experience with any of these units and for advice. As much as this is a HT I don't listen to movies overly loud...but like the LFE to be realistic. I also get in music moods and don't want to lose track of SQ along the way. Want to pull the trigger this week to get this over with.:gulp:


----------



## Pilk (Sep 2, 2013)

Never mind...just ordered the dual LV12R's...I'll report back after setup and test drive.


----------



## kfish (Jul 11, 2013)

These are some of the same subs I'm considering. Have you had a chance to get some listening time in on your LV12R's?


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Pilk said:


> Never mind...just ordered the dual LV12R's...I'll report back after setup and test drive.


Great choice, you will not regret it!! Great performance for the money!!!


----------



## Pilk (Sep 2, 2013)

kfish said:


> These are some of the same subs I'm considering. Have you had a chance to get some listening time in on your LV12R's?


Yes...and yes...they are nice. I've gotten plenty of music time and once dialed in and placed, very satisfied. Watched Skyfall last night and the LFE was fun. Its well controlled and moves the room. I can see why guys get hooked on the effects...its fun! 

Of course, this is only my second set of subs, the first being AV123 Dual 10" sealed subs and they were in a big open area...really didn't have a chance on LFE, but were nice with music. These are better with music and in my 2000 cuft HT they move the furniture I'm sitting on. 

Ultimately I went with the Rythmik because my main concern was music and I like the idea of a musical sub, which it is. Jman's review swayed me and I'm glad it did. Not my only problem is....I want another! And so the addiction begins. :gulp:


----------

